# simulacion en multisim



## davidzoerk (May 19, 2007)

hey hola, necesito que alguien que sepa utilizar el multisim de ayude para simular un proyecto. 

Es un *sistema de control de recuento y envasado*, ya tengo el diagrama pero no se usar el multisim tengo hasta el dia 21 de mayo para entrgarlo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere mucho. (Tengo el multisim 8 y el 10)


----------



## aliteroid (May 19, 2007)

Que tipo de ayuda necesitas, ¿el diagrama ya lo tienes construido en multisim?? ¿necesitas simularlo???


----------



## davidzoerk (May 20, 2007)

tengo el diagrama en una hoja, pero no se usar el multisim, no se como buscar las circuitos, no se simularlo, en pocas palabras no se nada de multisim


----------



## aliteroid (May 21, 2007)

Mira Multisim es un programa muy intuitivo, facil de aprender solo basta meterte una tarde y ya estaras utilizando lo basico.

En multisim 9 tienes una barra de herramientas en donde se encuentran los componentes clasificados por familias tienes las fuentes, los componentes pasivos, CI CMOS, TTL, transistores, diodos, en fin eligiendo una categoria buscas el componente por su referencia o utilizas un componente virtual que vendria siendo un componente ideal, lo seleccionas y colocas en el area de trabajo, al situar el puntero del raton sobre un pin pinchas y ya tienes una conexion que la llevas hacia un pin de otro componente y asi vas armando el circuito luego conectas el instrumento deseado y ya esta


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 21, 2008)

davidzoerk dijo:
			
		

> hey hola, necesito que alguien que sepa utilizar el multisim de ayude para simular un proyecto.
> 
> Es un *sistema de control de recuento y envasado*, ya tengo el diagrama pero no se usar el multisim tengo hasta el dia 21 de mayo para entrgarlo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere mucho. (Tengo el multisim 8 y el 10)




especifica lo que quieres, quieres simular la circuiteria? entonces si necesitas el multisim, la version 10 es muy completa, y como dicen buscan manuales y tutoriales en la web hay muchos y es facil de aprender..

por otro lado si lo que necesitas es simular el proceso en si completo te recomiendo el Labview 8.5, te simula cualquier proceso de control.. y automatizacion


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Para utilizarlo solo necesitas unos 10 minutos, selecciona donde se encuentran los simbolos de resistencia diodos capacitores etc y solo con un clic los acomodas. Ya que termines de armar el circuito solo tienes que dar un clic en el swich y ver ya sea con multimetros y/o osciloscopio tus resultados


----------

